# MGF



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok

Some dude gave me some MGF

I dont know what form peg or whatever, is blue tops with MF written on top of box:thumb:

Lets say eventually I find out which version it is lol

Its 10 bottles of lypholised powder

What is standard powder dose in each vial???

Before i get flamed , I did use search and came up with just one thread, mostly of arguing etc etc

anyway

Pscarb posted info below

*"on the subject of pMGF because of the attached peg you don't need to jab this peptide every day there are 2 popular ways to use it.*

*
One injection of 300-500mcg on a sunday*

*
Two injections of 250mcg's Sunday/Thursday*

*
i would schedule to train your lagging bodypart the day after a jab....."*

So has anyone used? and in what dosage???

Does it work?? is it worth adding in etc etc

Whats its primary use

I will as always be using GH on training days and long acting slin also 1st thing morn training days

Do they ineteract with each other???


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its a shame powerhouse wasnt still posting on here i remember him telling me about using it a cple years ago,cant remember what he thought of it tho.

great help me,i'll just sit and stink of p1sh,i'm more suited to that.

oh oh also Joe,am currently waiting form my ghrp-6/cjc1295 to arrive and give it a whirl


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> its a shame powerhouse wasnt still posting on here i remember him telling me about using it a cple years ago,cant remember what he thought of it tho.
> 
> great help me,i'll just sit and stink of p1sh,i'm more suited to that.
> 
> oh oh also Joe,am currently waiting form my ghrp-6/cjc1295 to arrive and give it a whirl


I heard it makes you sh1t or something lol

Pointless putting in calves, they beyond help

I have thought about ghrp-6/cjc1295 etc, but does it not just release Natty GH?? Might as well just inject some no????

There are so many new peptide things about, raved about then no one uses them, everyone comes back to GH and slin lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if its the short acting one then it is shot pwo i believe if its long acting like pscarb caid. he realy rate the product if i remember rightly.

ghrp6 i really liked 100mcg doses 3 x per day gives you 3-5 iu of growth joe. this would be a good addition and it can be ran with normal growth as well.

surely your a fan of more gh


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I heard it makes you sh1t or something lol
> 
> Pointless putting in calves, they beyond help
> 
> ...


yeah the sides are supposed to leave you sh1ttin your insides out i heard too lol

the attraction for me with the ghrp etc is the price mate,its night and day compared to GH in that respect,and being as i'm a jobless bum i gotta hope it does what it says lol:laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not heard about crapping yourself from MGF certainly not my experience of it....

i rate pMGF over MGF as the MGF is far to fast acting even injected PWO, as the text you quoted above says twice a week 250-500 mcg's each time the night before you train a lagging bodypart injected into the muscle......i do rate it

as for the peptides yes they release then amplify GH it does work out slightly cheaper although it all depends on how much you pay for GH  before i came off all evil drugs.....i found very good results (pump, fatloss) when i used both the peptides followed by 3iu's of GH whilst the natty release was amplified.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

im using pegMGF at the moment

Normally 2mg per vial I use 400mcg per workout day. Takes about 6 hours for Peg to release so I jab on the morning and then by workout time its releasing in the body.

I get quite good resluts from it but can work out expensive using this dose. Plus you need to use a bit of slin with it for best effects.

Max on ukiron suggested using a vial a day but as Im not a millionaire I dont follow this dose.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> im using pegMGF at the moment
> 
> Normally 2mg per vial I use 400mcg per workout day. Takes about 6 hours for Peg to release so I jab on the morning and then by workout time its releasing in the body.
> 
> ...


Tom, what are the results you see from the pegMGF??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

its not really describable, just 'look' better, more fuller, rounder and so on.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> not heard about crapping yourself from MGF certainly not my experience of it....
> 
> i rate pMGF over MGF as the MGF is far to fast acting even injected PWO, as the text you quoted above says twice a week 250-500 mcg's each time the night before you train a lagging bodypart injected into the muscle......i do rate it
> 
> as for the peptides yes they release then amplify GH it does work out slightly cheaper although it all depends on how much you pay for GH  before i came off all evil drugs.....i found very good results (pump, fatloss) when i used both the peptides followed by 3iu's of GH whilst the natty release was amplified.....





Tinytom said:


> im using pegMGF at the moment
> 
> Normally 2mg per vial I use 400mcg per workout day. Takes about 6 hours for Peg to release so I jab on the morning and then by workout time its releasing in the body.
> 
> ...


Nice info

So each vial would be 2mg...

Ok, so being unsure of whethers its pegMGF or just MGF to be safe what would be best way to take if I cant find out?? Post workout I take it???

400mcg in body part just trained???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

take it PWO in the muscle you trained as it still will work this way if it is peg MGF so you won't waste it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> take it PWO in the muscle you trained as it still will work this way if it is peg MGF so you won't waste it


Cheers paul:thumb:

Is it 2mg vials would it be???

500mcg enough per workout???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry mate yes they come in 2mg vials and for some one your size 500mcg is a good dose


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate yes they come in 2mg vials and for some one your size 500mcg is a good dose


Yeah fatties need more  :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Yeah fatties need more  :lol:


Whatever it takes leprichaun man


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I used it a while back and asked pscarb.And did the two times a week lagging body parts..Dont really know what i got as i was expecting more as the hype was crazy when i used it..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

get better results from using levemir ive found

I do mine 400mcg mgf and 20iu levemir in the morning and that seems to work better

Use mine on training days


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,ll try it again with levemere.Nice one cheers.


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

anyone got any good articles on pegmgf?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Joe... report soldier! How's the stuff going? Or is it too early to tell?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Joe... report soldier! How's the stuff going? Or is it too early to tell?


Dont really know mate TBH

Used about 3 bottles i suppose.. 500mcg (250mcg shot bi lat in muscle trained)

Cant say notice anything yet????

But then Ive not been training hard or eating correctly for ages..

I would suppose you would notice more if you have been consistant for a long while and reached a plateau etc etc:confused1:


----------

